
Google search history privacy failure - alphadevx
http://www.alphadevx.com/a/481-Google-search-history-privacy-failure
======
Nadya
_> Recently I was given access to a shared Google account to enable me to
manage a Google Calendar that we were using to manage some team activities._

Wouldn't it have made more sense to give access to individual, work-related
Google accounts rather than all share one account to begin with?

The fault here doesn't even seem to rest on Google. The account can see its
own search history. As far as Google is concerned the Google account is an
_individual_ and not a _shared account_.

Deleting history should be made easier, but is low priority. Few people know
they can even check their search history...

~~~
alphadevx
I agree that sharing accounts is not desirable, however the default behavior
is to log the search history, then it makes it difficult to delete it. Google
designed this.

